

Tell everyone: Use target=_blank if your pages have  videos - rokhayakebe

If a page on your site/blog contains a video be sure to use target='_blank' for all links on that page.
======
waitwhat
There is a general problem with browser UIs: it's never clear whether a link
will open in the same tab, open in a new tab, or do neither and actually do
something ajaxy instead.

This problem is made worse on pages with embedded flash video, because
guessing wrong and attempting to recover by clicking the back button will
usually result in losing your place in the video and/or throwing away the
content you had buffered.

(I don't happen to agree with the OP about the correct solution, but putting a
bit more meat on the bones as to what the problem is.)

~~~
madhouse
I found that in the vast majority of cases, just opening in a new tab if I
want to be sure not to leave the page will do the right thing. When it
doesn't, well.. that's one more broken UI I'm not going to use again.

Thus, I always assume that any link will open in the same window, or do
something disruptive, so if I don't want to leave the page, I'll middle click.
Can't remember the last time that did not work.

But perhaps I'm just lucky, and all the sites I frequent have decent UIs.

~~~
_delirium
_... if I don't want to leave the page, I'll middle click. Can't remember the
last time that did not work._

There are a bunch of places in the new Twitter interface where it doesn't
work, which drives me nuts.

~~~
Geee
Well, that's very much the problem in Youtube too. If you are on the channel
page and watching a video there, you can't middle click on the "show comments
and more.."

------
madhouse
Please don't. If I want to open a link in a new tab or window, I'll use the
appropriate key and/or mouse magic to do so. If I click on a link without
modifiers, I want to leave the current page, thank you very much.

I usually stop visiting sites that try to second guess me and fail at it.

~~~
glimcat
The web has some usability quirks, but it's not that bad if webmasters would
only learn to keep their hands off and stop screwing with my interaction
affordances.

------
TobbenTM
And why is that? Would it not be better to let the user decide whether or not
to open in new tab?

------
owkaye
What truly annoys me is the proliferation of Javascript links. They prevent me
from opening the page in a new tab, and I have learned that VERY OFTEN I
prefer to open pages in new tabs. So the Javascript links take away my control
and I HATE THAT!!!

------
ljf
the time it annoys me the most is on YouTube, and you click to rate the video
or comment and it takes you away from the video to login.

